# reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?



## Kusarr (5. Juni 2015)

*reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

hi,

werd bald meine 670er durch ne 980ti ersetzen.
kann ich damit auch auf einen 21:9 3440x1440 gehen oder packt es das nicht flüssig?

am besten wäre es wenn man mir sagen könnte wie die FPS in folgenden Beispielen aussehen würden (grob geschätzt):

*1920x1200 | 2xGTX670 | Witcher 3 --> 60 FPS
3440x1440 | GTX 980 ti | Witcher 3 --> ?? FPS*

Weil theoretisch reichen die 670er noch von der Rohleistung, aber der Speicher läuft halt voll und deshalb ruckelts. Mit der 980ti würds definitiv gehen auf FHD, aber da mein Traum auch ein 21:9er is hab ich imo die Hoffnung, dass die 980ti selbst auf diesem Moni noch besser Frameraten/FPS hin bekommt als mein jetziges System.


----------



## Addi (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

Dann müsstest du aber mal ein paar Informationen geben.

Was wird denn gespielt ? Und müssen es immer Ultra Details sein ? 

So kann dir jedenfalls keiner helfen da es stark von den Spielen und Einstellungen abhängig ist.


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

uns fehlt input 
grafikeinstellungen usw.... aber ich bezweifle das 1x gtx 980ti die leistung für 4k witcher in ordentlichen framerates hat


----------



## XeT (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

Vergleich einfach dein Ziel mit der titan x. Die 980 ti wird etwas mehr Leistung bringen.


----------



## Nazzy (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*



XeT schrieb:


> Vergleich einfach dein Ziel mit der titan x. Die 980 ti wird etwas mehr Leistung bringen.



die sind quasi gleichauf, bis auf den Vram.
Bei der Auflösung wird man selbst mit der 980 Ti keine 60 fps bekommen @ Ultra.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

Bei solchen Auflösungen muss es ja nicht immer Ultra sein. Dann passt das auch mit den 60 FPS.


----------



## HisN (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

Meine X schafft in 3820x2160 ohne Hairworks noch deutlich über 40 FPS. Warum so kleine Monitore? Völlig ausreichend für W3


----------



## Craiden_Scáth (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

Das Sollte die 980Ti locker packen selbst witcher 3 auf ultra, Meine Titan Black (single nicht sli wie in der signatur) packt witcher 3 mit pcgh preset ultra/high zwischen 40-70 fps in 2560x1440p. (ohne Hairworks, aber mit HBAO+)
D.h. die 980Ti sollte das locker in 3440x1440p packen mit den Ultra Einstellungen vom normalem Game.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

@HisN weil wir nicht du sind und deshalb andere Präferenzen haben? Ich finde einen 39" wie deinen Philips zu gross, selbst wenn er klasse ist, verstehe mich nicht falsch, ist er wenn ich ihn an die Kante des Tisches versetzen würde zu mächtig. Da bin ich keine 80cm weg und die Hände müssen noch an die Tastatur. Ohne Abstützung wird das recht schnell ermüdend. 

@Topic abwarten zu welchen Leistung und Preisen AMD ihre Karten präsentieren, danach entscheiden was mehr Sinn macht. Für die 980ti wäre die EVGA und Zotacs meine Empfehlung. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## HisN (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

Ich versuche nur Alternativen zu zeigen, jedem seine eigene Meinung, würde ich (hoffentlich) nie falsch verstehen.
Ich hab halt die letzten 8 Jahre schon 2560x1600 erlebt, da sind 1440er Höhe ein Rückschritt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

Kein Problem hilfts anderen Usern bei Multi GPU Systemen sehr gut, was Vor- und Nachteile sind etc.


----------



## ricoroci (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

Du musst das 2,15 Fache an Pixeln bewegen, somit kannst du dir auch deine FPS leicht halbieren!


----------



## Zybba (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*



HisN schrieb:


> Ich hab halt die letzten 8 Jahre schon 2560x1600 erlebt, da sind 1440er Höhe ein Rückschritt


Kommt es nicht auch auf die ppi an?
Die ist bei deinem Gerät ja nicht wirklich hoch.

Ein größerer Sitzabstand hilft natürlich.


----------



## HisN (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

Für die Bildqualität ist der PPI-Wert bestimmt aussagefähig.
Aber wenn Du Bildinhalt meinst, dann vermisst man die Höhe wie ich finde. Es ist schön wenn man nicht ständig scrollen muss.


----------



## Zybba (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

Ah, sorry.  Mein Fehler. ^^
Ich dachte, es ginge um die Qualität.
Dabei hast du ja sogar "Höhe" geschrieben...


----------



## Kusarr (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

hä ... also ich glaub ihr redet alle am thema vorbei ...

warum 4k? 
3440x1440 is viel aber KEIN 4k!!!



> *1920x1200 | 2xGTX670 | Witcher 3 --> 60 FPS
> 3440x1440 | GTX 980 ti | Witcher 3 --> ?? FPS*



warum wollt ihr jetz Grafikeinstellungen wissen? Und Witcher3 war au nur als Beispiel, ich meinte eher generell (Ausnahmen gibt es, kann man hier aber vernachlässigen).
Man nehme die Werte xy in den Settings und behalte die bei beiden Systemen bei ... versteh ned wo euer Problem gerade liegt mir die Frage zu beantworten O.o
Will jetz nur wissen obs mehr, weniger, oder etwa gleiche FPS rauskommen würden.


----------



## ricoroci (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

Deutlich weniger!



> Du musst das 2,15 Fache an Pixeln bewegen, somit kannst du dir auch deine FPS leicht halbieren!



1920x1200 > 2304000 Pixel
3440x1440 > 4953600 Pixel 
4953600 / 2304000 = *Faktor 2,15*

Also kannst du deine FPS durch den oben genannten Wert teilen.

Wie das aber mit der 980 Ti genau läuft, kann dir keiner sagen.
Nur bei gleichem Setup verhält sich die Leistung wie oben genannt.

Würde aber sagen, dass die 980 Ti nicht so extrem viel Mehrleistung bietet, außer der Speicher läuft voll.
Um deine Grundfrage zu beantworten:

Meiner Meinung nach reicht eine 980 Ti nicht um in der Auflösung 3440x1440 ordentlich zu Spielen.


----------



## Kusarr (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*



ricoroci schrieb:


> Deutlich weniger!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah okay ja die Rechnung hilft. 
ich sag etz mal pauschal dass das Leistungsverhältnis ungefähr so aussieht:
- die 980ti ca bei 125-135% 
- 2x 670er bei 100% 
(kommt das hin? hab die benches nimme ganz im kopf).

mmh ... wird dann wohl eher bisschen knapp mit einer 980ti oder? :/


----------



## ricoroci (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

Die Leistung kommt immer ganz aufs Spiel an, wie schon oben editiert, ich würde es nicht machen.
Wäre mir zu wenig Leistung bzw. zu viele Abstriche!


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*



ricoroci schrieb:


> Deutlich weniger!
> 1920x1200 > 2304000 Pixel
> 3440x1440 > 4953600 Pixel
> 4953600 / 2304000 = *Faktor 2,15*
> ...


Kannst du eben nicht.
Nehmen wir Witcher 3 als Beispiel.
Da bist du mit einer Titan X in 1920x1080 bei 64,9fps avg.
Nach deiner Rechnung müssten es bei 3840x2160 16,2fps avg sein, da es ja 4 mal so viele Pixel sind.
In Wirklichkeit sind es aber 30,9fps avg, also etwas weniger als die Hälfte.
Quelle: PCGH Test

Bei 3440x1440 würd ich von rund 40fps ausgehen bei max Einstellungen.
Durch ein wenig Optimierung sollten man schon auf 55-60fps kommen mit eine GTX 980ti, vor allem da die Customs noch etwas schneller als eine Titan X sind.


----------



## HisN (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*



Kusarr schrieb:


> hä ... also ich glaub ihr redet alle am thema vorbei ...
> 
> warum 4k?
> 3440x1440 is viel aber KEIN 4k!!!



Wir reden über Alternativen, wir wussten nicht dass Du so festgebissen bist und das nicht verstehst.

Übrigens, der 4K-Monitor kann 1:1 3840x1660 (das müsste auch ungefähr 21:9 sein, ich kann mir die genauen Zahlen nicht merken^^). D.h. der 40" Philips UHD  ist der größere 21:9-Monitor (38").

Und meiner Meinung nach reicht eine 980TI bestens für 4K, d.h. sie reicht auch bestens für die kleineren Auflösungen, WENN man es dann schafft nicht alle Regler im Game nach rechts zu ziehen. Ist halt eine Frage vom Standpunkt.

Da der Monitor meistens viele Grafikkarten überlebt, erledigt sich das "Problem" sowieso früher oder später. Dafür kann man halt bei 5% seiner Software kompromisse eingehen, erfreut sich aber über lange Zeit an der höheren Auflösung. Meiner Meinung nach zäumt ihr da oft das Pferd von der falschen Seite auf.

*Ich freue mich 95% der Zeit über die hohe Auflösung und nicht: Ich verzichte auf die hohe Auflösung weil ich 5% der Zeit die ich sie nutze nicht alle Regler nach rechts ziehen kann. <--- da vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken.* Denk nicht nur an GTA5. Denk an Videos schauen, an Surfen, an Arbeiten. An andere Games, die nicht so hohe Anforderungen haben.


----------



## Zybba (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*



Kusarr schrieb:


> 3440x1440 is viel


Richtig.



ricoroci schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach reicht eine 980 Ti nicht um in der Auflösung 3440x1440 ordentlich zu Spielen.


Das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Kusarr (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

mmh ... schwierig. Aber es wurde ja der Asus G-Sync 3440x1440 Moni angekündigt, dann würden paar framedrops auch nich so schlimm sein.

ich glaub ich hol mir den mit ner guten custom-980ti. Nur mal noch schauen welche. 

Darf man auf nen großen Test zu allen customs seitens PCGH hoffen?


----------



## Ikarius (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

Ich denke mit einer guten custom Ti (z.B. die von Zotac) ist UHD ohne weiteres drin. Insbesondere, wenn man noch einen Gsync-Monitor hat. Ich werde das prjekt 4k jetzt auch angehen mit der TI. Nur Monitor ist noch zweifelhaft. Gibt anscheinend keine 4k+ips+gsync.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

Erwartet euch nicht zuviel von Gsync, bei mir hilft es nur gegen tearing.
Liegt vielleicht auch daran, das ich 144Hz gewohnt bin.


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Erwartet euch nicht zuviel von Gsync, bei mir hilft es nur gegen tearing.
> Liegt vielleicht auch daran, das ich 144Hz gewohnt bin.



Ist doch auch das Ziel --> tearing zu vermeiden ?! 

Gruß


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

Die meisten glauben aber, dass sich 30fps mit Gsync auf einmal anfühlen wie 60fps ohne Gsync.
Dem ist aber nicht so.


----------



## Ikarius (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Die meisten glauben aber, dass sich 30fps mit Gsync auf einmal anfühlen wie 60fps ohne Gsync.
> Dem ist aber nicht so.



40 fps+ reicht mir in nicht shootern völlig. Da ist mir die Auflösung wichtiger.


----------



## stoic-x (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Die meisten glauben aber, dass sich 30fps mit Gsync auf einmal anfühlen wie 60fps ohne Gsync.
> Dem ist aber nicht so.



Also mein XB280HK (TN 60Hz 4K GSync) ist heute angekommen und ich hab Witcher 3 direkt mal angespielt mit meiner GTX 980 (nicht ti - OC auf 1350Mhz Coreclock 4Ghz RAM) mit den PCGH-Enthusiast-Settings (von denen ich nur Objektsichtweite auf Ultra hab und alles andere auf mittel was dem normalen Ultra enstpricht) 4K SSAO und keine Hairworx hab ich durchschnittlich 36fps (30-42 Range). Und ja JoM79 hat recht wie 60fps fühlt es sich nicht an ABER es fühlt sich dennoch flüssig an vor allem da kein Stuttering(oder wie auch immer der Fachbegriff für dieses ruckartige Springen ist was wohl durch Ausbrüche in den Frametimes verursacht wird) mehr vorkommt. Und wenn man ausgehend vom PCGH-Leistungsindex ausgehend extrapoliert dürfte die ti wohl so noch 8 fps draufpacken (keine Gewähr). Fazit : 30fps ohne G-Sync -> nicht zu ertragen (zumindest von mir); ab 30fps mit G-Sync -> absolut spielbar. Und wenn die 980er noch nen Tacken billiger werden dann hol ich mir ne 2te und was dann?


			
				Eric Theodor Cartman in "Make Love not Warcraft" schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst du? Jetzt können wir endlich spielen


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*



stoic-x schrieb:


> Fazit : 30fps ohne G-Sync -> nicht zu ertragen (zumindest von mir); ab 30fps mit G-Sync -> absolut spielbar.



Sein froh, ich finde selbst 50fps mit Gsync noch grausam.


----------



## HisN (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*



stoic-x schrieb:


> Und wenn die 980er noch nen Tacken billiger werden dann hol ich mir ne 2te und was dann?



Dann fängst Du an Dich mit den SLI Problemchen einzuschlagen?


----------



## Kusarr (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*



HisN schrieb:


> Dann fängst Du an Dich mit den SLI Problemchen einzuschlagen?



oh komm ... ich zock seit Jahren mit SLI und ich hatte vllt zwei mal Probleme damit.
Immer dieses gehaltlose Geschwätz über SLI-Problematiken, die es seit Jahren so gut wie nicht mehr gibt, da von NVIDIA immer wieder verbessert!

SLI (und CF vllt auch) läuft tadellos und zumindest bei NVIDIA bekommt man bei neuen Spielen teilweise sogar schon vor Release passende Treiber


----------



## HisN (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

Hmm... seit Jahren nicht mehr?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pNqEQIqPF24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yBcOBhTEmZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QE-o3gFxods

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die ersten drei Monate konnte ich FC4 nicht zocken.
Bild: farcry4_2014_11_21_12u8uld.jpg - abload.de <-- mit SLI
Bild: farcry4_2014_11_21_12aheg2.jpg - abload.de <-- SLI abgeschaltet

Ich glaub die Games sind alle jünger als ein Jahr (bzw. bei MWO ist der SLI-Support etwa zu Weihnachten gekommen).


Das Problem sind hier die Grundlagen, und die haben sich seit 8 Jahren nicht geändert. 
Der Kommentar von einem Crytek/CloudImperiumGames-Programmierer:


> Der Dreck gehört ausgerottet. An der Wurzel.


https://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=10598985&highlight=nvidia#post10598985

Nicht nur wir als Anwender bekommen das zu spüren, das geht schon viel früher los


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*



Kusarr schrieb:


> SLI (und CF vllt auch) läuft tadellos und zumindest bei NVIDIA bekommt man bei neuen Spielen teilweise sogar schon vor Release passende Treiber



Der funktioniert dann aber auch nur das eine Spiele.


----------



## Kusarr (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

das flackern hatte ich bei DA:I auch manchmal, aber nicht oft. Wusste bis eben nich dass das an SLI lag, gut.
Was MechWarrioir sein soll weiß ich nich und Unity hat ganz andere Probleme als SLI 

Ich sprech aus meiner Erfahrung, und bei mir läufts super. natürlich is es nur bei const 60 fps smooth


----------



## HisN (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

Ist nur in bestimmten Gegenden, verschwindet aber wenn man SLI abschaltet, bzw. die haben kräftig gepached, jetzt ist es weitgehend verschwunden, dafür ist dort dann die SLI-Skalierung gleich Null.
Und wenn Du in 4K unterwegs bist und auf das SLI angewiesen bist, damit Deine Settings laufen (mit 60 FPS), dann merkt man das sofort wenn es nicht mehr skaliert.

Aber schön dass Du wenigstens zugibst dass Du die Probleme siehst, da könnten sich einige andere hier im Forum eine Scheibe abschneiden^^


----------



## Kusarr (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*



HisN schrieb:


> Ist nur in bestimmten Gegenden, verschwindet aber wenn man SLI abschaltet, bzw. die haben kräftig gepached, jetzt ist es weitgehend verschwunden, dafür ist dort dann die SLI-Skalierung gleich Null.
> Und wenn Du in 4K unterwegs bist und auf das SLI angewiesen bist, damit Deine Settings laufen (mit 60 FPS), dann merkt man das sofort wenn es nicht mehr skaliert.
> 
> Aber schön dass Du wenigstens zugibst dass Du die Probleme siehst, da könnten sich einige andere hier im Forum eine Scheibe abschneiden^^



jo klar seh ichs, kann man ja fast nich leugnen. ^^
 Kann auch gut sein, dass ichs i-wie immer schaff die meisten SLI-Probs zu umgehen, weil ich die Spiele zu spät spiele und schon gepatched sind .. is glaub schon ewig her, dass ich mal n game zu release gespielt hab ^^"


----------



## HisN (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

Das hilft auf jeden Fall ungemein


----------



## Bremerjung90 (19. August 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

Nimm ne Asus GTX 980 Ti Strix die schafft 1500+ Mhz damit sollte es flüssig laufen. 
Bei google mal suchen. Hardwareluxx hat die getestet auch mit einigen Spiele Benchmarks.
Sonst wenn die Kohle sitzt die 980 Ti Kingpin. Aber ka wie man die nach Deutschland bekommt. Hab versucht die zu bestellen aber Lieferung ist nur in den USA/Mexiko möglich. Die Kingpin kann nur Luftgekühlt (wofür sie zwar nicht gemacht ist) 1550 Mhz halten bei 65 ° . Das soll mal ein Kühler nach machen.
Alleine der Kühler ist den Aufpreis wert, wenn man nicht eh ne WaKü hat/will. Wenn das nicht reichen sollte halt nicht alles auf Ultra drehen. Sonst doch SLI. Liegt halt an den eigenen Ansprüchen.


----------



## Spreed (19. August 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

Weil das Thema gerade wieder aus dem Abyss geholt wurde:

Mit meiner GTX 980TI auf 3440x1440 bei Witcher 3 schaff ich konstant 60fps. Alles Ultra, Hairworks auf Geralt only.
Karte läuft auf stock Takt


----------



## enta (19. August 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

Ich werde mir jetzt auch in nächster zeit nen 3440x1440p holen und habe keine Bedenken, dass es nicht läuft.
Sofern der shice acer predetor mit g-sync bald mal an Start kommt


----------



## Spreed (20. August 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*



enta schrieb:


> Ich werde mir jetzt auch in nächster zeit nen 3440x1440p holen und habe keine Bedenken, dass es nicht läuft.
> Sofern der shice acer predetor mit g-sync bald mal an Start kommt



Geiles Teil, aber der Preis...


----------



## Bremerjung90 (21. August 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

Auf den warte ich auch. Hab zwar den Asus RoG Swift pg278q leider viiiel zu teuer gekauft, wenn kan den Preis jetzt mal sieht aber 21:9 is einfach ein muss. Zumal IPS und Curved sicher nicht schlecht sind. Allein der breitere Blickwinkel ist es schon Wert. Asus hat da ja auch was am laufen 34" aber der wird sich Preislich wohl nochmal abheben. Und der Predator x34 gefällt mir echt gut.


----------



## enta (22. August 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

Ja die Büchse is echt kacke teuer, 1300€ kostet der wohl, gerade gelesen dass er wohl im September raus kommt.
Mein mx299 hat ein drittel oder so gekostet, aber ich bin total 21:9 abhängig, was anderes kommt mir nichtmehr an Rechner.
Wenn man dann auch noch anständig zocken will und curved haben möchte und IPS und G-Sync und 1440p, als hätte man eine andere Wahl


----------



## amer_der_erste (22. August 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*



enta schrieb:


> Wenn man dann auch noch anständig zocken will und curved haben möchte und IPS und G-Sync und 1440p, als hätte man eine andere Wahl



Wo gibts diesen Monitor?


----------



## Bremerjung90 (22. August 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

Bei Cyberport und Alernate sind sie gelistet aber noch nicht bestellbar. Denke auch Anfang/Mitte September ist realistisch. Und sinnvoll nochmal min 2 Monate warten, bis die Preise etwas runter gehen. Zu Weihnachten werden die wohl gut zu bekommen sein. Die Menge macht ja den Profit  

21:9 ist einfach ein Mehrwert, den man bei fast allen erdenklichen Nutzungsszenarien hat. Office/Multitasking/Gaming. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es sich in den nächsten 2 Jahren durchsetzen wird. Noch eher, als 4K/5K  das wird eh bald alles nur noch Ingeneursporno  Man muss das ja auch befeuern  Wer hat oder will schon Kohle für 4 Titan X Hydro Copper raus hauen ?


----------



## enta (22. August 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

4K kann man auch mit einer 980TI / Titan X ausreichend gut spielen, mit zwei läuft schon fast alles auf max.

Aber ich mag das 21:9 Format auch lieber mit 1440p, ich werde meinen bei Alternate vorbestellen, will nicht warten bis der günstiger wird,
dann kann ich gleich Battlefront drauf daddeln *g*

Wenn du sagst man bräuchte für 4K auch 4 Karten, dann kannste dir ja ausrechnen, was man deiner Meinung nach für 3440x1440p (2,4K) bräuchte, nämlich 2-3 Titan X,
ich hingegen bin mir absolut sicher, dass ich mit meiner einen 980TI alles zocken kann.


----------



## HisN (22. August 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

<-- hält sich beides offen.
Zum Arbeiten wird mein 40" UHD nativ in 16:9 genutzt, die Höhe von 2140px bedeutet deutlich weniger Scrollen und deutlich mehr Dokumenten-Fläche, aber zum Gamen schalte ich ihn dann doch immer öfter auf 21:9 (3840x1632) und genieße das etwas breitere FOV (und die höheren FPS^^).

Wobei ich mich immer freue, wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe (ohne "Verluste") auf 16:9 zurück zu gehen. Längst nicht jedes Game unterstützt dieses Format.


----------



## HisN (22. August 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*



HisN schrieb:


> Meine X schafft in 3820x2160 ohne Hairworks noch deutlich über 40 FPS. Warum so kleine Monitore? Völlig ausreichend für W3





Die letzten Patches waren übrigens "Performance-Bringend". Mit aktiviertem Hairworks.
UHD@21:9


http://abload.de/img/witcher3_2015_08_01_07iq9s.jpg
http://abload.de/img/witcher3_2015_08_01_09or98.jpg


----------



## SlapJack (24. August 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*



Bremerjung90 schrieb:


> Bei Cyberport und Alernate sind sie gelistet aber noch nicht bestellbar. Denke auch Anfang/Mitte September ist realistisch. Und sinnvoll nochmal min 2 Monate warten, bis die Preise etwas runter gehen. Zu Weihnachten werden die wohl gut zu bekommen sein. Die Menge macht ja den Profit
> 
> 21:9 ist einfach ein Mehrwert, den man bei fast allen erdenklichen Nutzungsszenarien hat. Office/Multitasking/Gaming. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es sich in den nächsten 2 Jahren durchsetzen wird. Noch eher, als 4K/5K  das wird eh bald alles nur noch Ingeneursporno  Man muss das ja auch befeuern  Wer hat oder will schon Kohle für 4 Titan X Hydro Copper raus hauen ?



Geht jetzt schon mit einer 980Ti Absolut Problemfrei und sogar in Witcher 3 mit Hoch / Ultra Settings auf 50FPS+. Und auch 4K bietet einen Mehrwert, denn durch die Hohe Auflösung kann man super 2 Fenster Nebeneinander offen haben und damit Arbeiten, hat aber nicht nur die Beschränkte höhe der UWQHD Monitore. Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich find die UWQHD Monitore auch super und hatte auch mal den Curved von Samsung da zum Probieren. Würde der ACER net so spät rauskommen. hätte ich den auch. So wurde es nun ein 4k und ich bereue es bisher kein bischen.


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

Sehr unwahrscheinlich dass sich 21:9 in nächster Zeit durchsetzt.
Die Leute kennen alle nur "4K".
Auch ist das meiste Material auf 16:9 zugeschnitten, siehe Bluray, TV und Ingamevideos.
Vergleicht man einen "4K" von der Arbeitsfäche her mit einem UWQHD, so ist der "4K" klar im Vorteil.
Der UWQHD ist zwar breiter, doch die Auflösung ist gerade in der Höhe ein ganzes Stück niedriger.

Aber zum eigentlichen Thema:
Wenn man nicht stur alle Regler nach rechts schieben muss, reicht eine 980ti für 3440x1440 aus.


----------



## enta (24. August 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

Ich hab die Büchse heute Vorbestellt, bin schon total wuschig auf das Teil, was man so liest und hört ist das ja wirklich der feuchte Traum für Gamer die auf das Format stehen 
Wenn Linus sagt er will sich das Ding selber hinstellen, muss es stimmen 

Hoffe, dass Mitte September hinhaut.
Mein mx299 mag ich zwar auch sehr gerne, aber 29" is einfach zu klein für das Format, zudem hat der echt ekeliges BLB.

Hier im Forum hieß es, die G-Sync Variante macht 100hz, bei Alternate steht aber 75hz.
Sind die 100hz auf das integrierte oc-tool bezogen, oder hab ich da was verpeilt?


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*



enta schrieb:


> Wenn Linus sagt er will sich das Ding selber hinstellen, muss es stimmen [/QOUTE]
> Dazu sage ich mal nix.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## enta (24. August 2015)

*AW: reicht 980ti für 3440x1440?*

Ah okay, dass macht Sinn. Danke Jom


----------

